# Different Meats/Cuts, Same Temps



## illini40 (Dec 23, 2021)

Hello

I am curious - are there different meats or cuts that work well at the same SV temp (not time, as that can be adjusted)?

If someone wanted to serve two different meats or just different cuts, are there some options?


----------



## daveomak (Dec 23, 2021)

A Practical Guide to Sous Vide Cooking (douglasbaldwin.com)

The above guide should tell all...


----------



## Cody_Mack (Dec 27, 2021)

Thanks for the link, 

 daveomak
 ! I just got a small Anova unit for Christmas. I wanna understand the why's and how's and the do's and the dont's!

Rick


----------

